
Prioritizing simplicity improves performance and reliability - ddevault
https://sourcehut.org/blog/2020-04-20-prioritizing-simplitity/
======
jlelse
How do you want to do server provisioning with 100 times the users you have
currently? Just curious because it seems like a lot of effort to setup every
server manually.

~~~
ddevault
The effort is really not that much - it's like 20 minutes per server, and each
one can service a lot of users. And since the application is broken up into
several independent components, they can be scaled separately according to
their particular demands. The needs change depending on where the bottlenecks
are, so it's not as simple as X users = Y capacity, but this is more helpful
than not - because it lets me use more fine-grained scale planning.

